# loft photos



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

Why dont we all share photos of are lofts


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Mine is in....*

YouTube down ↓ there...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mitch324 said:


> Why dont we all share photos of are lofts


I like your loft, is it all open on that one side? where do you live?...here is my humble loft...http://loft2[/IMG
this has three sections two 6x8 and one 4x8..one section for my flying team and one section for ybs and one for breeding. I have the door between the flying team and the yb open now as I will not be breeding ybs anytime soon..the breeding section has my figuritas and seraphims in there, another loft just for them are in the planning stages


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

that sure is a nice size loft you got there , wish I was able to build more here but with the permit thing and the landlord it makes it that much harder to get done  mitch whats the size measurements of your loft ??


----------



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

*loft*

it is all closed up .the 5 hole in the front will be fly pens


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

nice lofts guys!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is our big loft used for breeders and young birds.









This is our widowhood loft.









There's a few pictures in one of my albums with pictures of other lofts that my husband built for new flyers. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=988


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*My New Loft*

Here is a picture of my loft I finished about a year ago. It was built using the pictures that Lovebirds (Renee) has on her web site of her Widowhood loft. I received a lot if input from Renee and ideas from her and her husband. Instead of having two sections like the widowhood loft, I built it in three sections. Each section is 4X8X8 with a hallway in the middle. Breeders section, Cock birds, and hens. 


George


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow you guys lofts are beautiful and large. I wish I had the room for a larger loft. Here's my loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow you guys lofts are beautiful and large. I wish I had the room for a larger loft. Here's my loft[/QUOTE]

I love your open loft! very nice to live somewhere you can have a nice open front like that....I do not know if I could do that in va, we do not have terrible weather, but it can get into the 20's in winter, I think it is nice to beable to see your birds and it is so nice and tidy....very cute


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

this is one beautiful loft!!
I wish it was warm enough where I live to build a open loft like that


----------

